# Adjusting a new puppy with an older dog



## fossa (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a 2-year-old female Aussie/German shepherd mix. Whenever she's around other dogs, she always wants to play. So we brought home a 6-week-old female Lab. Strangely, my Aussie likes to shove her around with her snout. I'm not sure if it's because my Aussie is having a "maternal" moment and trying to treat her like a baby or just trying to show who's boss. 

Also, my Aussie gets really excited around the pup and has uncontrollable slobber, which gets the lab soaken wet!

One more thing, my Aussie used to be crated, however, she's pass the puppy stage where she doesnt chew random things anymore, so Ive been meaning to let her run around freely. However, never came around to this. Now with the new pup, I crated the pup and let my Aussie run freely, however, I dont think she's too happy with this considering the crate was her den. My husband wanted to crate my Aussie and let the puppy roam the kitchen, but Im afraid she'll find something to chew like the cabinet doors. Should I continue my method, switch, or just get a new crate for the pup?


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

I was _fostering_ an older dog for a while, 
before i got my _puppy_, and she completely changed when the pup came home,
just be sure to give them equal attention.
your aussie might see the pup as _competition_ for *'you'.*

but good luck, those are 2 very _adjustable_ breeds, so im sure it will all work out.


----------



## fossa (Jul 8, 2008)

my husband has actually been giving my aussie more attention even though shes always been branded as "my dog." 

her shoving isnt aggressive, though. her tails always wagging. so im hoping shes just happy that she has someone to play with. when i eat, my aussie usually begs for food, but she prefers wrestle with my lab rather than begging for food!


----------



## msvedub (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a 14yr old Dob/Rott mix and he was the same way when we brought home our new puppy. He was like that for a week and then he went back to normal.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Get a separate crate for the pup, she needs her own space for whne she wants to get away from the older dog and viceversa. 

YOur dog is doing fine with the pup, the excitement will ear off, just be sure the pup cna get away from her if it feels overwhelmed. 

Why did hte breeder release the pup so young? in most sttes it's illegal to release a pup before it's 8 weeks old. It's also not advised as that is a critical point in litter socialisation, it's when the mom and littermates start teaching bite inhibition and acceptable play.


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

yea i agree separate crate, the nudging i think might be a sweet way of your aussie to say she was 'still here first', 
but im glad they get along!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Congrads on your new addition. I agree with a seperate crate for the puppy. Always supervise the play. Your dog is a herding breed, she nudges the puppy because she wants her to play (aka run). Herding breeds love to play chase. As the puppy gets older remember that the puppy will want to play, play, play which sometimes can be annoying to an older dog (they want to take a break from play). If you have a crate for both you can also give your older dog a break from the puppy by crating the puppy.


----------

